# 1upUSA rack question



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I am planning to get a rear hitch rack to haul my bike. Based on everything I've read, the 1upUSA rack seems like the best quality and fit for my need. This is the one I'm looking at getting:
https://www.1upusa.com/product-quikrackblack.html

I will be installing a 1 1/4" receiver hitch on my 2008 Acura TL and I will also be using a 2" hitch on my Jeep. I plan to haul one bike most of the time, maybe two bikes at the most in the future.

My question: Is there any "play" (resulting in being less stable/more movement) when using the 2" adaptor with the 1 1/4" rack? 

I really like the option of being able to switch between vehicles with different hitch receiver sizes, but I don't want to have a less-than-stable rack on the Jeep when I go camping, off road, etc. If I'm only needing it for two bikes at most, I'm not compromising by going with the 1 1/4" (w/2" adaptor) vs. the full-time 2" hitch rack, am I?

Thanks for the info. Just want to make sure before I drop the money on this expensive rack (which I can't see in person 1st)!


----------



## kukula (Feb 23, 2008)

Nope. No play at all. Very stable. I switch my rack (for two bikes) between my wifes car and my Jeep and its stable as can be wether carrying one or two bikes. Hope this helps


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I haul two bikes on the back of my Escape on two black 1UP trays. While I can't comment how two bikes behave on the 1 1/4 hitch, I can say that there are zero problems hauling one carbon one alu bike on a 2 hitch with the 2 adapter. Two bikes on the back behave a little different in the rear view mirror than a single bike, but perhaps that's just perspective and depth playing visual tricks. 

I'm willing to bet that > 90% of the racks going out their doors are the standard "adapter" models, with superduty 2" fixed relegated for really tough jobs.

Ask no more questions.
Part with your money.
Genuflect to 1UP's USA's greatness. 
Join the cult.

I'm in Northern NJ if you want to mount the rack and bikes to your Jeep (I'm holding the Jeep keys!)


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I had the single rack with the 1.25" hitch mount and adapter going into my 2" jeep hitch. Used it with 1 bike most of the time, but had the extension to mount another and it worked fine. It also took the brunt of a civic rear ended me with the rack folded up and the 1x2" bar that sits parallel with the rear bumper broke in half, but the rack was almost still usable after the impact. The 1.25" bar going into the hitch wasn't even bent.


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

I've got one and swap between a Pathfinder (2"), Fusion (1.25") with one or two bikes and 350Z (1.25) with only 1 bike because of the 50lbs. tong weight.

Using it on the Pathfinder and Fusion, the bikes are super stable and I think this is all down to how receivers attached to those cars. Both have wide solid frame rail type mounts. 

I don't think this will be an issue with the TL, you might want to look to see how receivers mount but the 350z is a whole other matter. The car was never designed to tow anything and the hitch receiver that is sold by Curt mounts only to the aluminum bumper, which for the Z, is only there to meet safety requirements. This arrangement showed obvious flex around corners and over bumps. I ended up adding a reinforcement that goes to the sudo frame rails inside the trunk that help but it is still not as solid as the other two (but at least I know the bike wont fall off).


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Thank you all for the feedback. I am looking forward to getting this rack because I usually have to drive and ride. I currently have a Saris 2 trunk rack and it does go on quickly, but it is scratching the paint of my car and it does take a few minutes to put it on, secure it and the bike, and lately that just makes it a little more difficult for me to get out there. 
I'll post pics once it mount the hitch and rack in a few weeks. Thanks!


----------



## Duane Gran (Feb 3, 2004)

It is the last bike rack you will ever need to buy. I love mine.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

I have owned 3 and they are awesome. I have had the 2" heavy duty and the 1.25" hitch mount and adapter and there is no slop in either. I like the lighter weight of the 1.25".


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Jeebus, that is one clean garage!

Looks great. I look fwd to getting a 1upUSA rack soon. (Just as soon as I get my new car)


----------



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm looking to get a new hitch carrier - has anyone used the 1up with add ons for 4 bikes? I need to be able to carry my bike, wife's alu cruiser, and 2 kids steel bikes.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

ddave12000 said:


> I'm looking to get a new hitch carrier - has anyone used the 1up with add ons for 4 bikes? I need to be able to carry my bike, wife's alu cruiser, and 2 kids steel bikes.


I ditched the 4-bike Yak/Thule (Yak base, Echelon trays) for a 1Up. Wow - a huge upgrade. The 1Up is so (!) much quicker and easier to throw the bikes on. I used to worry about being rear-ended, but then remembered I had insu... insurin... inshore... insurance! That's it - insurance. ;-) 

Even with 4 bikes - even 4 mountain bikes - the rack is surprisingly stable


----------



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

OldZaskar said:


> I ditched the 4-bike Yak/Thule (Yak base, Echelon trays) for a 1Up. Wow - a huge upgrade. The 1Up is so (!) much quicker and easier to throw the bikes on. I used to worry about being rear-ended, but then remembered I had insu... insurin... inshore... insurance! That's it - insurance. ;-)
> 
> Even with 4 bikes - even 4 mountain bikes - the rack is surprisingly stable


Nice! That's exactly what I was hoping to hear. thanks.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Here's another account: 1up USA Bike Rack Review - Mtbr.com

This is obviously biased - as you may have read my posts about my 1up elsewhere - but if there's one solidly built heavy duty prosumer-grade rack system that I'd want to haul around four bikes, it's this one.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Well I finally got the hitch installed on my Acura TL and hooked up the 1upUSA rack. The hitch receiver was purchased from eTrailer.com for about $100. It took me about 40 minutes to install the receiver myself without problem. The 1upUSA rack arrived last week and I am thoroughly impressed with its simplicity and quality. It really is solidly built and takes less than a minute to install and get a bike on it. 

The one thing that is a little "iffy" is the velcro strap that is used as an emergency strap if, for some reason, the rack should come loose. Mind you, I've never heard of this happening in the little research that I did, but someone may know better. That said, I did not want to have the velcro strap as the backup so I fabricated a wire strap setup for a couple bucks at Home Depot. It has a carabiner and attaches to the padlock that I'm also using.

I also wanted an additional security measure for the rack. The bolt that holds on the rack requires a hollow tip allen wrench, so the only way someone can remove it would be someone that has another 1upUSA rack or this specific tool (as in a pro bike thief). I purchased a small padlock ($7) that goes through a hole in front of the allen bolt to block access. Combined with the strap setup and lock, it's an additional 10-20 seconds that gives me a little more piece of mind when I park and ride.
I know I could easily remove the rack and store it in my trunk, but I don't think I'll want to do that every time. 

Compared to other racks, I don't think that the 1upUSA rack has a good option for locking the bike to the rack. I don't ever plan to leave my bike on the rack unattended, so it's not a problem for me. The main reason I purchased it was for quick and simply transport to my routes (unfortunately I have to drive and ride most of the time).

Anyway, here are some photos. Can't wait to use it!


----------



## timeless (Jun 2, 2007)

burgrat said:


> Compared to other racks, I don't think that the 1upUSA rack has a good option for locking the bike to the rack. I don't ever plan to leave my bike on the rack unattended, so it's not a problem for me. The main reason I purchased it was for quick and simply transport to my routes (unfortunately I have to drive and ride most of the time).
> 
> Anyway, here are some photos. Can't wait to use it!/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

timeless said:


> burgrat said:
> 
> 
> > Compared to other racks, I don't think that the 1upUSA rack has a good option for locking the bike to the rack. I don't ever plan to leave my bike on the rack unattended, so it's not a problem for me. The main reason I purchased it was for quick and simply transport to my routes (unfortunately I have to drive and ride most of the time).
> ...


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome to the 1UP cult. Spending this much money on a rack really is a "first world" thing, but once you have it you know it was just so well worth it. 

I bought the lock that 1UP sells on their website. It goes through the holes in the "arms" and through your wheels. You twist is closed and turn the key. The lock is small, stays in my center console with the removal key. 1UPUSA.com Wheel Lock (Short)

I get sick to my stomach when my bike leaves my line of sight outside my house, but I figure this enough to deter the casual passerby while I'm paying for a a bottle of water. Yank, yank, panic, run away..


----------



## Daekwan (Aug 25, 2015)

New member here. But my 1st post is thank all of you guys for doing the homework for me. I needed a bike rack that will hold between 2-4 bikes, that was easy to connect & disconnect from the hitch, easy to store when not being used, held the bikes rock stable.

The 1UPUSA rack was the only one that did all of the above. The price was shockingly expensive, but far too often in life I've found its better to pay more up front and get what you really want. Versus going the cheap route and having to redo (or rebuy) it again. A good friend of mine calls this mentality: "Buy once, Cry once". I have no doubt this bike rack will last a lifetime. And if I ever decided to get rid of it, it would have pretty good resale value.

Now on to the bad part. My fiancee is going to kill me when sees how much I spent on a bike rack. I told her it would be around $250-300. Total was about $666 including the 2bike 2" hitch model in black, with 2 'short' locks and a hitch lock


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I have no problem spending that kind of money for a quality rack. Hell, some people pay several thousands bucks for a wheelset and some bikes are over $10k now. That's pretty crazy. A quality rack as well built as the 1upUSA is well worth the money.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

best rack on the market....and ive had most all common variations/versions....thule, yakima....roof....hitch. 1up is the best, period. and no, there is now slop/slack in the 2"/class lll hitch. works well on either 1.25 or 2". get it. you need it.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

The 1Up doesn't have a lock. Nope. It doesn't. But, have you ever seen how "secure" that Thule/Yak lock is? Don't kid yourself. A long screwdriver - and it's open. Even the old fork mount - with the folding cam + lock... laughably easy to defeat. I got to a race and didn't have the key (had used different key chain to lock bikes on) and panicked. But, then used a pair of little pliers to loosen the backside nut - the one on the other end of the locking cam. Yep, "unlocked" by a pair of 6" pliers in 60 seconds. 

Cable lock and/or parking near the window at the restaurant ;-)


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

OldZaskar said:


> Cable lock and/or parking near the window at the restaurant ;-)


I ordered the "lock" that 1UP sells when I purchased my rack. It's tough to describe but here goes... it's really for recreational thieves that will try to snatch then panic and run anyway.... a cylindrical lock that binds to a long metal rod with a kink at the end. the metal rod goes through one of the holes on the rack arms...then through your spokes...then through the other arm and into the lock. the kink at the end of the metal rod prevents it from being "pulled through". You can still run off with the bike you just have to loosen the other arm, loosen the rear QR skewer and run off with the bike leaving the back wheel. The "lock" was cheap and I got it out of curiosity really. Traveling with two bikes is tough, one of us has to watch $8,000 worth of bikes on the back at all times. rest stops are one at a time, gas fill-ups one person watches...it is what it is.

People who bring up the argument of lack of lock on the 1UP are looking for a "jack of all trades for their Trek" and are really not understanding the professional grade solution which the 1UP provides. I had mine for two seasons now, left it on during rain storms, snow storms...hosed it down... good as new. Not as clean...but functionally perfect.

A beefy cable lock is a good stop gap security measure regardless of your choice of rack.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

9W9W said:


> ...one of us has to watch $8,000 worth of bikes on the back at all times. rest stops are one at a time, gas fill-ups one person watches...it is what it is.


^this^

In that pic of mine, there's around $20,000 worth of bikes. Last week, we had an estimated $23,000 worth of road bikes on the rack. I don't care what type of lock we've got, they're not being left unattended. We do the same - one guy babysits the bikes, while the others run in to the store. Or, we park at the window and sit near the window.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

The missus isn't as much of a roadie as I am, and so certain trips have to be sold with "side detours". Last week we hit the orchards/farms and then rode in a park we passed on the way back. What I did in this situation was to put the more expensive (significantly) bike in the back of the truck with the seats down... and left her bike chained out on the rack. 

I suppose one could bring heavy moving blankets and layer them between bikes and put bike on bike and close the hatch. Even inside the car they are still open to theft and homeowners has a high deductible and cap per item.


----------



## sasquatch16 (Feb 7, 2013)

I use a U-Lock with cable on my one up. U Lock goes where a tow chain would attach on the hitch and long coated cable goes around bike and back through lock. This loks bike and hitch to back of car. Even still it is not left for very long.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

9W9W said:


> Traveling with two bikes is tough, one of us has to watch $8,000 worth of bikes on the back at all times. rest stops are one at a time, gas fill-ups one person watches...it is what it is.



uh....whats tough about looking (watching as you call it) at $8K worth of beautiful machinery? (in my case $20K+ worth, but thats besides the point) :thumbsup:



> functionally perfect.


zackley.



> A beefy cable lock is a good stop gap security measure regardless of your choice of rack.



prized machinery is never....i repeat NEVER, EVER left alone and/or eyes taken off under any circumstances, period. if there isnt a Rule for that....i just created it. Obey the Rules.


----------



## BigTex91 (Nov 5, 2013)

9W9W said:


> I ordered the "lock" that 1UP sells when I purchased my rack. It's tough to describe but here goes... it's really for recreational thieves that will try to snatch then panic and run anyway.... a cylindrical lock that binds to a long metal rod with a kink at the end. the metal rod goes through one of the holes on the rack arms...then through your spokes...then through the other arm and into the lock. the kink at the end of the metal rod prevents it from being "pulled through". You can still run off with the bike you just have to loosen the other arm, loosen the rear QR skewer and run off with the bike leaving the back wheel. The "lock" was cheap and I got it out of curiosity really. Traveling with two bikes is tough, one of us has to watch $8,000 worth of bikes on the back at all times. rest stops are one at a time, gas fill-ups one person watches...it is what it is.
> 
> People who bring up the argument of lack of lock on the 1UP are looking for a "jack of all trades for their Trek" and are really not understanding the professional grade solution which the 1UP provides. I had mine for two seasons now, left it on during rain storms, snow storms...hosed it down... good as new. Not as clean...but functionally perfect.
> 
> A beefy cable lock is a good stop gap security measure regardless of your choice of rack.


Yep. Using one of those locks is asking for trouble. Using two is better. Use two of those locks and a strong cable lock through the frame? Now you've got something. A real thief will still be able to steal your bike, but it's going to take him a couple of minutes. Long enough to go to the restroom, or have them out of your site for a brief while. But even with the three-lock setup, I'm not leaving it unattended for very long. 

If I'm traveling long distance and have more than one bike, not only is each bike secured to the rack with a cable lock, the bikes are locked together with another. That's four locks a thief has to defeat to steal a whole bike, or two if he is willing to settle for part of it. At that point, a thief is probably going to start looking for easier targets, unless he just really, really wants that bike.


----------



## J-Flo (Sep 30, 2015)

Just bought my first 1UP rack. I have a Kuat NV on a big car; this one is for the smaller car.

Regarding security, I'm sorry to say that cable locks are 100% insufficient to lock up a nice bike, and are best used as back-up deterrents (e.g., for the wheels). A thief can cut through a "burly" braided steel cable with rubber coating in less than one minute using widely available hand tools, and all of the dedicated bike thieves know this. It has happened to too many friends in San Francisco, Marin, Berkeley, and Santa Cruz, including in the middle of the day in busy parking lots. I know one guy who witnessed it happening to his own bike; he was sipping a post-ride beer in Aptos and thought someone was just checking out his bike, until the thief finished cutting and started taking it off the rack (a tackle and bike recovery ensued, but only because the owner saw it happen). 

For real security you need a thick, tempered chain and a disc lock (best is the small disc lock but a smaller, heavy-duty U-lock also works) attached to the car frame or hitch loop. Abus and Kryptonite make the best chains, with nice cloth-webbing-covering to protect your frame. Add the cable to the lock to loop through your fancy wheels. Then you can rest (relatively) easy if the bikes have to be out of your sight for more than 10 minutes.

The chains can be cut but it usually takes about 10-15 minutes of noisy and obvious work.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

J-Flo said:


> Regarding security, I'm sorry to say that cable locks are 100% insufficient to lock up a nice bike, and are best used as back-up deterrents (e.g., for the wheels). A thief can cut through a "burly" braided steel cable with rubber coating in less than one minute using widely available hand tools, and all of the dedicated bike thieves know this.



jflo bay-bee singin da toof!!





> The chains can be cut but it usually takes about 10-15 minutes of noisy and obvious work.



do you mean somethin like this? :thumbsup:


Best $55 Bike Lock You Can Get



http://forums.roadbikereview.com/lounge/best-$55-bike-lock-you-can-get-321585.html


----------



## J-Flo (Sep 30, 2015)

^ that will work. I prefer an even heavier chain. I use two of the Kryptonite Fuhgettaboutit chains to lock up 4 bikes. Also works well to lock up bikes when camping. Main knock on the Kryptonite chains is they are relatively short; Abus sells a similar quality chain in multiple lengths. 

Lighter chains and those made from steel that is not tempered and heat treated are vulnerable to bolt-cutters or a portable Dremel.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

J-Flo said:


> ^ that will work. I prefer an even heavier chain. I use two of the Kryptonite Fuhgettaboutit chains to lock up 4 bikes. Also works well to lock up bikes when camping. Main knock on the Kryptonite chains is they are relatively short; Abus sells a similar quality chain in multiple lengths.
> 
> Lighter chains and those made from steel that is not tempered and heat treated are vulnerable to bolt-cutters or a portable Dremel.


----------



## J-Flo (Sep 30, 2015)

Yep. That's why I use the Fahgettaboutit chain which is 2mm thicker and more difficult to cut. It is also harder to cut a chain when it is in use as opposed to in a vice.

But cable locks are like butter by comparison and of no use against an actual bike thief who is hunting for fancy bikes.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

J-Flo said:


> ^ that will work. I prefer an even heavier chain. I use two of the Kryptonite Fuhgettaboutit chains to lock up 4 bikes. Also works well to lock up bikes when camping. Main knock on the Kryptonite chains is they are relatively short; Abus sells a similar quality chain in multiple lengths.
> 
> Lighter chains and those made from steel that is not tempered and heat treated are vulnerable to bolt-cutters or a portable Dremel.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

J-Flo said:


> Yep. That's why I use the Fahgettaboutit chain which is 2mm thicker and more difficult to cut. It is also harder to cut a chain when it is in use as opposed to in a vice.
> 
> But cable locks are like butter by comparison and of no use against an actual bike thief who is hunting for fancy bikes.



he puts the grinder on the Fahgettaboutit and got thru it in about 30sec (cant find the actual vid, but he says it here)


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

J-Flo said:


> Yep. That's why I use the Fahgettaboutit chain which is 2mm thicker and more difficult to cut. It is also harder to cut a chain when it is in use as opposed to in a vice.
> 
> But cable locks are like butter by comparison and of no use against an actual bike thief who is hunting for fancy bikes.



so....it took him 30sec to get thru the Fahgettaboutit chain....but took him 50sec to cut thru the G70 chain/lock that i fabricated cheap from homeyD. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

39 INCHES of Fahgettaboutit chain/lock (that was cut thru in 30sec) - $103.46

10 FEET of Rokh Hard G70 $55 chain/lock (that was cut thru in 50sec) - $55 


Fahgettaboutit??...........FAHGETTABOUTIT!!!!! :thumbsup:


....however none of this really matters to me much as someone stole my bike tool box that had my (tools) and chain/lock in it!! HA!!! :mad2:

since then i have not and will not replace the chain/lock as my bikes NEVER leave my or someone else sight.....chains and locks = false sense of security. :cornut:


----------

